# quality of heatpress prints vs. screenprints



## dlystrgl (Feb 26, 2007)

This may have been posted already. If it has I'd appreciate if anyone could lead me to it. If not, here goes...I've been looking into doing my own prints, but I'm torn between methods. I'm looking into doing plastisol transfers on a heatpress or getting a screenprint press. I was just wondering if anyone has experience with both and if one method is preferred over the other, as far as the quality of the print goes. I've been researching the transfers and it seems as if it's just as durable as a screenprint...Does anyone have a second opinion on it? Can you tell a difference between the transfers vs. the screenprints?  Thanks to all for your advice!


----------



## bc17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Others may have different opinions, but we have done both and now probably do 95% screenprint plastisol transfers. Several reasons, we are a very small shop so it's quicker for us to buy the transfers and transfer them with our presses. In my opinion, the transfers (if done correctly) are as good if not better than direct screenprint. Only drawback is what vendor you use. We have three and one is better than the other two. I have shirts (that I wear and wash myself) and the ones directly screenprinted do crack over time. I have yet to see one of our plastisol transfers crack. Our customers agree too. Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If you're not an experienced screen printer, you'll be saving yourself a lot of frustrations and money by going the plastisol transfer way.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

I think anyone in the business will tell you that you can tell the difference between the two, however I think that most consumers cannot. There are large retailers that sell shirts that use heat transfers. I think if you must choose, ino is right you will save money, time and headaches with a heatpress starting out. Another advantage of using transfers is the variety of transfers available that are difficult to do yourself even with a screenprinting set-up.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The only difference is that direct screenprinting offers more flexibility for special effects and a softer hand.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I choose heat press with plastisol transfers after sampling a few prints. They are equal in quality as far as I'm concerned. I operate out of my home and decided I did not want to get into all the chemicals, emulsions as well as exposure equipment etc. An advantage with a heat press is it can be used with inkjet transfers, thermal apparel vinyl as well as the plastisol transfers. Lower price point for equipment was a draw as well. A good heat press 15 x 15 can be purchased for $700 to $800 dollars.

And as Degaje mentioned above many large manufactures use this method. I recently went into a large retail sports store (Dick's) and walked through checking out all the printed clothing. Nike, Under Armor and many other brand names use transfers. People in this business can tell a difference but the average consumer can not.

The only disadvantage with a heat press is less profit per shirt because you have a middle man and higher pricing for small quantities. That is the main reason I purchased a cutter for 1 and 2 color small orders.

You can print a job quicker (8 to 15 seconds per print) so profit per hour is good. For larger orders find a contract printer that is trustworthy and prints to your standards as far as quality. Make 15% to 20% on the contract jobs and move on.


----------



## dlystrgl (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. All the advice is very helpful. I'm actually leaning more towards the heatpress method, after researching more on it. But it does raise up another question...are there any specifics to look for when ordering heat transfers?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Make sure your press is big enough, check what pressure and temperature is needed. Get yourself a few samples to try out, and off you go. Check out Pro world they have quite a large selection.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

dlystrgl said:


> Thanks everyone. All the advice is very helpful. I'm actually leaning more towards the heatpress method, after researching more on it. But it does raise up another question...are there any specifics to look for when ordering heat transfers?


I would request samples from at leat 2 if not 3 plastisol transfer suppliers. I look for quality, service and sheet sizes available. I have used or tested ACE, Versatranz and F&M. Depending on the job (number of total colors in the design, image size, ganging of images, and delivery time) one supplier could be less expensive than another. Versatranz is great print quality and you can gang more than one image per sheet as long as they are the same color. ACE has a confusing (in my opinion) ganging policy/pricing schedule and F&M will gang or you can take advantage of the sheet size selection. They have several sheet sizes to coose from which is an advantage. If your job is a pocket print you can order the smaller sheet size and not have to cut the ganged images out of a larger sheet. Cutting the sheet is not a big deal but is time consuming. If you get in a hurry it can lead to mistakes.

I try every way possible to confirm the image size of the print before quoting. A smaller sheet size costs less but if you quote that sheet size and the image is larger that will increase your cost per transfer.

I heat press 1 and 2 color designs unless the order gets to large or turn around time is tight. In those cases I contarct out.

All the suppliers above have great hand for 1 and 2 color work. Wormil put together a form listing several suppliers that you should review.


----------



## dlystrgl (Feb 26, 2007)

hey chip, thanks! You seem to have a good grip on doing transfers. Would you recommend doing them for multicolor prints? Many of the designs I have contain more than 3 colors. Would it be more economical to screenprint for designs with that many colors. I'm looking to do between 300 to 400 prints of each design. Also, when these transfer companies say 2 colors does that include an underbase, just as traditional screenprinting would for a dark garment?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You really have to compare prices, there are companies like Stahls (TransferExpress) that are expensive for one color prints but very reasonable for five color prints. Also some companies are less expensive for modest quantities while others are are cheaper for high quantities. Pricewise for your quantities and colors you might want to check F&M, Semo, Ace & Silver Mountain.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

dlystrgl said:


> hey chip, thanks! You seem to have a good grip on doing transfers. Would you recommend doing them for multicolor prints? Many of the designs I have contain more than 3 colors. Would it be more economical to screenprint for designs with that many colors. I'm looking to do between 300 to 400 prints of each design. Also, when these transfer companies say 2 colors does that include an underbase, just as traditional screenprinting would for a dark garment?


Multi color prints are fine for plastisol transfers. If you are going to 300 + shirts I would look in to a contract screen printer. If you are doing shirts for resale but don't know the exact quantity or sizes I would order the plastisol transfers. That way you can get a few (100ish) and see what designs are going to sell and what may not. Also with plastisol transfers you can print to order. If you are running low on mediums you can print more as needed. If you go to a contract printer you would have to order based on a guestimate of sizes. With transfers you can order the transfers and not commit to quantity of shirts. If you don't sell everything you are out the cost of a transfer but you don't have printed shirts laying around that you can't sell.

Yes the underbase is another color. A 3 color design is now a 4 color.

As far has having a grip on plastisol everything I know started with this forum. Experienced members such as Wormil and others offer good advice.


----------

